# Shark fishing anyone? (Tampa Bay)



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice. I used to wade around weedon island when I lived in Tampa. There were tons of bonnetheads around there. I had one come up the dust cloud I was making when I was walking back to the boat. It was neat to see him tracking along until he saw me and slowly swam away


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't been targeting shark, but I will relate this story.  Several weeks back I went tarpon fishing with my son (he's 10).  I was trolling after a school of threadfins and something was strafing the bait ball.  I was on the bow, it was choppy and I was throwing a castnet, and whatever was hitting the bait was just tearing it up.  Scales were in the water, etc.  Out of nowhere a very large bull coasted slowly under the skiff out of the green murk.  It was big.  That was east of Davis Island, 16 ft of water, surface temp 84f, near the mouth of a certain river. I didn't tell my son, I was like okay we've got enough bait, lets move.  ;D


----------

